# Dell Laptop Without OS



## volvo (Aug 15, 2010)

I want to buy a Dell Inspiron laptop with i3 processor 3gb ram...but i dont want the Windows 7 OS....How can i get a dell laptop without the OS and Mcafee....I could not do it online...I belong to bhubaneswar and here there is no Dell Exclusive store either..

The Resellers are selling Inspiron laptops with DOS and i3 processor with 3gb ram for 37k, which i find kinda costly...Please suggest


----------



## drumster (Aug 16, 2010)

volvo said:


> I want to buy a Dell Inspiron laptop with i3 processor 3gb ram...but i dont want the Windows 7 OS....How can i get a dell laptop without the OS and Mcafee....I could not do it online...I belong to bhubaneswar and here there is no Dell Exclusive store either..
> 
> The Resellers are selling Inspiron laptops with DOS and i3 processor with 3gb ram for 37k, which i find kinda costly...Please suggest



DOS is the bare minimum that you will get on the laptop. After that you can install Ubuntu Linux


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 16, 2010)

I think what he means is... how can he buy a laptop online (or from DELL  directly) and not the reseller without OS (or with dos/linux).


----------



## drumster (Aug 16, 2010)

You'll just have to contact Dell support I think. Give them a call and find out...


----------



## tboss (Aug 16, 2010)

You can get Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop with DOS at around 35K from AnythinginIT.com with the following configuration:
Processor: i3-350M,
Display: 15.6" WLED,
RAM: 3GB,
HDD: 320GB,
Optical  Drive: DVD RW,
Graphics Card: Integrated,
LAN: Yes,
WiFi: Yes,
In-built  Webcam: Yes,
Bluetooth: Yes,
Operating system installed: DOS


----------



## volvo (Aug 17, 2010)

desai_amogh said:


> I think what he means is... how can he buy a laptop online (or from DELL  directly) and not the reseller without OS (or with dos/linux).



yeah thats waht i want to know...i want to buy from dell's website only but i dont want Win 7 and Antivirus..

If I get DOS only..Can i install any OS without any issues?


----------



## drumster (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes you can


----------



## desiibond (Aug 17, 2010)

See if you can pick Dell Vostro.


----------



## volvo (Aug 17, 2010)

drumster said:


> Yes you can



Cant see a customization option without win 7 in dell's website


----------



## drumster (Aug 17, 2010)

Thats why I told you, call up the customer care number of Dell and speak with them directly. I am sure they will help you out.


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 17, 2010)

^^ im sure they'll talk to you.. not sure abt helping though !!


----------



## volvo (Aug 19, 2010)

customization of OS is not possible at dell's website
No shipment to Orissa

I was given a Dealer's number and number to get the laptop...

New query..please let me know

Can i install any OS If I Go go for only DOS Installed Dell laptop without any problem?


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 19, 2010)

yes (i hope u r not going to try installing android or simbian OS on ur laptop !! lol..)

jokes apart.. dell recommends Windows 7 (just like any other hardware manufacturer) .. and most of the hardware works major linux distros (at times with minor tweaking).

if u only wish to use indows. u can buy a DOS based dell laptop blindly...


----------



## volvo (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah..i wanna install just Windows Xp or Win 7..No linux....lol

Hey amogh.....do u use yahoo messenger?

I wanna talk to u buddy...buzzing u with there...


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 20, 2010)

Plz check the attached image.. i feel tht explains it !


----------

